# Lens Corrections Enabled by Default?? Any way to batch edit?



## Djuna Bewley (Aug 6, 2018)

Hi all,

Is it just me or are lens corrections enabled by default on all LRm imports from camera?

I hadn’t noticed this “feature” until I imported 3000 underwater shots taken with a 15mm full frame fisheye. Compositions appear all wrong, with heads and tails of whale sharks stretched out of frame (even on those rare occasions where I managed to squeeze both in). This makes picking and rejecting of shots infeasible. 

And am I correct that while a recent update gave us presets, we still have no way to apply them (or copy/paste settings) in bulk? Hopefully I’m missing something here. If not, any tips on echoing this request with Adobe are much appreciated!

Thank you!!
Djuna


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 7, 2018)

There's a preference setting (on the Import tab) which allows you to enable/disable Lens Profile corrections during import.

Regarding bulk application of edits, there's almost certainly an existing feature request at the official Adobe feedback site (link at the top of the page), you could head over there and add your vote (or create a new feature request if one doesn't already exist).


----------



## Djuna Bewley (Aug 8, 2018)

Thanks so much Jim!

I kept looking for an option in the “Add Photos” procedure. Finally I found it under Settings (hiding under Lr logo}... General... Import. 

Still wish there were a way to batch remove lens corrections! I’ll go make noise at Adobe on that.

Best!
Djuna





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Aug 8, 2018)

Have you tried this to "batch remove lens corrections" -
1. Select multiple photos, goto the Develop module
2. Flick the switch to turn ON "AutoSync"
3. In the Lens Correction panel- remove the tick from [Enable Profile Corrections]

If this does not work then perhaps with some cameras the lens corrections are applied by the camera and Lightroom cannot adjust.

(and remember to turn 'AutoSync'  OFF when done.  )


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 8, 2018)

I-S-L, we're talking about LRCC on iOS, not LR Classic.....


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Aug 8, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> I-S-L, we're talking about LRCC on iOS, not LR Classic.....


My bad!- Sorry, should have read the LR version!


----------

